# Cool girls Elgin in PA with Firestone basket!



## bikesnbuses (Mar 28, 2018)

Not mine..
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pr...212751?hash=item213bcd054f:g:3IwAAOSwrBxau3HJ
Missing headlights though..


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2018)

That is a cool basket.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2018)

Gone...


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 28, 2018)

I saw that this morning and did not even notice the basket or I would've popped on it for that price, poop!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2018)

I almost did it myself, but the lil lady put the kaibosh on it. Too many bikes


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 28, 2018)

Missing lightbar


----------



## Beads (Mar 28, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Missing lightbar



Looks like it’s re-listed.


----------



## Beads (Mar 28, 2018)

Beads said:


> Looks like it’s re-listed.



https://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Prew...810254?hash=item5207b7e40e:g:3IwAAOSwrBxau3HJ


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 28, 2018)

He relisted it because he wanted to list it until it sold and accidentally did it for 7 days.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 29, 2018)

Dang, that wasn't far from me


----------

